# Male Rat - Advert Link



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw this and wondered if there was anyone close so they could help this little boy.

Preloved | male rat free to good home for sale in Mans, Notts, UK


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to help if I were closer 

I hope someone offers him a loving and knowledgeable home.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah me too hun, poor little man


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Why are all these ads so far away from me?

I hope he finds a wonderful home.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I wish I could give him a home. 

I'm glad the owner is doing the right thing and not just leaving him as he is.


----------

